# Is it worth getting into WoW?



## Shippou-Sensei (May 16, 2012)

Playing  the trial now.

it's  not bad.   quick levelling  varied  bad guys etc.

buuut

it's  still  like £25  a  quater  plus the cost of the expansions.


hummm


also i mainly solo.  doesn't that  render WoW a bit  redundant?


who here still plays WoW  for fun?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 17, 2012)

For fun?? Haha! Say goodbye to your life...


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 17, 2012)

i've   joined a load of F2P  MMOs    for the   free game aspect  and  some arn't so bad.     

the problem is i can't see myself commiting.

well i've already pre-purchased  guild wars 2  so  should  probably  forget about  WoW   but it seems like  everyone and ther dog still  has a WoW  account  and i'm trying to find out  why.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 17, 2012)

You could always go for something current like Diablo 3


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 17, 2012)

but  WoW   has  11million accounts ...  something like  8 million players


  why  do  they all still play wow?


why does WoW  still get new players?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 17, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> but WoW has 11million accounts ... something like 8 million players
> 
> 
> why do they all still play wow?
> ...


 
I've been playing the iterations of CoD for something like three years now. It just sort of happens...


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 17, 2012)

that  would account for longevity  not popularity   nor   new uptake.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 17, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> that would account for longevity not popularity nor new uptake.


 
Friends probably talk new friends into it.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 17, 2012)

so  why this game over others?

your answers  don't  explain that.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 17, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> so why this game over others?
> 
> your answers don't explain that.


 
I don't play it. My kids played it but gave it up.


----------



## biggus dickus (May 17, 2012)

Do lots of people stay on Warcraft though?

A lot of my friends played it for a few months and then got bored, I wonder if it has more hardcore fans than the other popular ones, with my students DoTA seems more popular for the gamers


----------



## Cid (May 17, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> that would account for longevity not popularity nor new uptake.


 
They're exceptionally good at updating and new releases... Current WoW is completely different from the WoW I played. Also does its own marketing in many ways, and it is a very well realised world.

Not really sure about now, but back in the days of 40 man raids to do end-game content you had to be putting 4 hours+ 3 or 4 days a week just to maintain your standing in a good guild. It eats time like nothing else and I wouldn't recommend it to anyone.

Also remember quick leveling sucks you in - not quick later.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 17, 2012)

Cid is right.

You can have fun single-player for quite a while playing WoW but a time will come pretty quickly when you realise you're going to need others to help you get items - and you're going to have to help them too so it becomes a different _much more time-consuming_ game.    It stops being fun and starts becoming an obligation.   I had to shaft my guild and walk away years ago.


----------



## grit (May 17, 2012)

biggus dickus said:


> Do lots of people stay on Warcraft though?
> 
> A lot of my friends played it for a few months and then got bored, I wonder if it has more hardcore fans than the other popular ones, with my students DoTA seems more popular for the gamers


 
Dota rulz all 0k?

Seriously only started playing dota 3 months ago, I literally have not even loaded any other games, its fucking incredible.


----------



## fractionMan (May 17, 2012)

no. no. no.


----------



## Crispy (May 17, 2012)

you don't love me and I know now.


----------



## captainmission (May 17, 2012)

I gave up on wow, in part, due to the terrible community. Although trash talking, ninja looting and random abuse are apart of most online games, it seemed much worse in wow than other mmo's i've tried.

If your mainly interested in solo play you may want to try lord of the rings online. Its F2P (altohugh at some point you'll probably need to use cash for some content packs). I found it to have better solo play and a nicer community.


----------



## fractionMan (May 17, 2012)

Crispy said:


> you don't love me and I know now.


 
damn you


----------



## Utopia (May 17, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> For fun?? Haha! Say goodbye to your life...


 

Ha.........that sounds just like the kind of thing Anders Behring Breivik would say.....hang on....he played World of Warcraft too ........you're not planning any trips to small islands populated by liberal thinking teenagers are you?????


----------



## Citizen66 (May 17, 2012)

I played until I got the Swift gryphon, and then boredom set in (again). Think i'm levelled to the mid 70s, still another ten levels to go that I didn't do lol. Check you've got room on your hard drive, it's about 35gig with all the expansions. You can certainly play solo (i mainly did) but you perhaps want a race that has a follower. Like a hunter who can Tame and train pets to assist them. I was a warlock who could summon demons; i mainly summoned a tank whilst I stood on the sidelines firing spells. There's a lot of instances where you need to be in a group, although you can join any group as and when and the instances aren't compulsory iirc. It's really good fun at the start when you are learning about the world and how it all works but after many hours and levels later it just becomes really really repetetive imho.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 17, 2012)

Utopia said:


> Ha.........that sounds just like the kind of thing Anders Behring Breivik would say.....hang on....he played World of Warcraft too ........you're not planning any trips to small islands populated by liberal thinking teenagers are you?????


----------



## weltweit (May 17, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> For fun?? Haha! Say goodbye to your life...


My kid is currently under the WOW spell, he plays for hours every day.
He would play all day if we allowed him!


----------



## grit (May 17, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


>


 
Playing lots of WOW was referenced in the 300,000 odd word personal manifesto written by that fucking nutter in oslo who killed all those kids.


----------



## weltweit (May 17, 2012)

grit said:


> Playing lots of WOW was referenced in the 300,000 odd word personal manifesto written by that fucking nutter in oslo who killed all those kids.


I am not permitting my 13 year old to buy any fertiliser!


----------



## Citizen66 (May 17, 2012)

I think kid had an understandable sense of humour failure at being likened to him.


----------



## Pingu (May 17, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> Playing the trial now.
> 
> it's not bad. quick levelling varied bad guys etc.
> 
> ...


 

stick to guild wars


----------



## hegley (May 17, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> also i mainly solo. doesn't that render WoW a bit redundant?
> 
> who here still plays WoW for fun?


 
Doesn't make it so redundant now - there's tons more stuff to do solo now than there was back in the day, and you can level to 85 without doing a group quest or dungeon if you want to.

I don't play anymore, but plenty of the people I played with still do (though most of them are playing Diablo 3 at the moment); but I'm still in touch with lots of them - there was certainly a real sense of community on our server (helps, I think, that lots of us played from Day 1) - though slightly weird that it was also the server Breivik played on.

I played for about 6 years, met my partner through it, made some good friends too ... has had a massive effect on my life, all told.


----------



## XR75 (May 20, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> but WoW has 11million accounts ... something like 8 million players
> 
> 
> why do they all still play wow?
> ...


 
Bots and China.




> well i've already pre-purchased guild wars 2 so should probably forget about WoW but it seems like everyone and ther dog still has a WoW account and i'm trying to find out why.


 
Because Blizzard was a popular company and WoW was what some would say the first mainstream MMO.
It's been through numerous changes but right now it's situation is poor like other people have mentioned there's a lot of morons about and this is magnified by how the game plays.
Even if you  

There's is  also a fair amount of anger at the lack of action towards all the dead servers.



			
				a happy customer said:
			
		

> you can't experience much if your realm is dead...
> 
> my realm is dead i can't play the game to the full extent i'm paying for...
> £120 to move my guild and my characters...
> please start GIVING A !@#$ (sorry but, all you do is frustrate your customers)


 
http://eu.battle.net/wow/en/forum/topic/2986509135?page=97 

If you just wanted to see what it's like you could look into private servers or emulators without having to fork out for a subscription.


----------



## hegley (May 20, 2012)

XR75 said:


> If you just wanted to see what it's like you could look into private servers or emulators without having to fork out for a subscription.


 
You can play it free for the first 20 levels now anyway.


----------



## Mungy (Jun 14, 2012)

just signed up play for free. i think i hate it already. just one more game to make sure.


----------



## Skimix (Jun 15, 2012)

captainmission said:


> I gave up on wow, in part, due to the terrible community. Although trash talking, ninja looting and random abuse are apart of most online games, it seemed much worse in wow than other mmo's i've tried.


 
You should try Eve


----------



## captainmission (Jun 16, 2012)

but with eve that's basically what you're signing up for - a galaxy associated with griefiers, scammers and sociopaths. Being a dick is part of the (meta)game.


----------



## kalmatthew (Jun 17, 2012)

I played wow for a while a couple of years ago and got bored quickly.   However I have started playing again now and have rejoined my old guild which was always fairly casual. My server ostrich dead although currently a bit quiet as lots of people are playing diabolo but when the next expansion comes out I'm expecting it to pick up. I am really enjoying it again and quite like the social aspect of it.   I haven't found too much griefing and never really did,  but I suspect there is a degree of luck with your server involved, I was lucky and had one recommended.


----------



## Skimix (Jun 17, 2012)

captainmission said:


> but with eve that's basically what you're signing up for - a galaxy associated with griefiers, scammers and sociopaths. Being a dick is part of the (meta)game.


 
Some of the amounts of money people are being scammed out of/ganked etc these days is pretty scary...100s of dollars and more


----------



## grit (Jun 17, 2012)

captainmission said:


> but with eve that's basically what you're signing up for - a galaxy associated with griefiers, scammers and sociopaths. Being a dick is part of the (meta)game.


 
All while maintaining space themed spreadsheets.


----------



## ohmyliver (Jun 18, 2012)

Isn't this the Games forum equivilant of a 'I'm thinking of trying heroin' thread


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 18, 2012)

Mungy said:


> just signed up play for free. i think i hate it already. just one more game to make sure.


And that was the last time anyone saw Mungy.


----------



## Maggot (Jun 18, 2012)

Has anyone done the William of Walworth joke yet?


----------



## Mungy (Jun 20, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> And that was the last time anyone saw Mungy.


just checking in. still alive. spent money and bought a horse. got to get back.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 20, 2012)

WOW  runied my life, you should dig that out and watch it.... lol


----------



## Cid (Jun 20, 2012)

There's this cheat where if you delete your character and burn the install discs it maxes out your levels and opens up a new area called 'RL' which has amazing tactile feedback, food you can taste and loads of epic loot. The AI can seem a bit shit though, at least if you're on a tory server.


----------



## Mungy (Jun 21, 2012)

tbh, I am bored with it now. it's been a better experience than that zombie thing. back to spreadsheet football manager


----------



## Bingo (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm thinking about going back to this just for a month or 2 during winter... anyone know a good EU server to join? Heard Argent Dawn is decent?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 30, 2013)

I got bored fairly quickly 

it  just never  gave  me  anything special to work with


----------



## Bingo (Dec 30, 2013)

takes 2 or 3 days to get into it I remember... I used to be in a decent RP guild we were all undead rogues, used to cause chaos in the enemy zones sneaking around and assassinating people =)


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 30, 2013)

2 or 3 days to level to 80+ now the levelling experience has been made so easy.


----------



## Bingo (Dec 30, 2013)

really?!


----------



## Bingo (Dec 30, 2013)

That seems a shame


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 31, 2013)

Bingo said:


> really?!


Yep, it's stupidly easy now - they seem to have just focused on getting you to the end-game as fast as possible. Without any heirlooms I was pretty much one-shotting everything all the way to 80.


----------



## Bingo (Dec 31, 2013)

So messing around for a couple of days doing deadmines etc not possible any more?


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 31, 2013)

It's really hard to stay at the right level to do any instance more than 1-2 times before you out-level it.


----------



## Bingo (Dec 31, 2013)

That's well shit


----------



## Bingo (Dec 31, 2013)

I suppose its aimed at folks who have done it loads of times before.... I was hoping to bring a mate in who has never played it


----------



## Yata (Dec 31, 2013)

game definitely a lot easier, took me at least a month to get 60 when it first came out and in dungeons you had to use some CC etc. whereas now you can switch your brain off for most of the game apart from (some) raids

not really the fast levelling that bothers me, i hated that anyway but the easy dungeons at both max and along the way is a bit annoying. nothing challenging at all about the game atm really its about as hard as farmville. infact you can have a farm in the game thats exactly like farmville

i want to say that hopefully will get better with next expansion but after a few years of this hobbie/addiction im getting some dejavu


----------



## Bingo (Dec 31, 2013)

Sounds like they've ruined it


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jan 1, 2014)

Yata said:


> now you can switch your brain off for most of the game apart from (some) raids
> 
> not really the fast levelling that bothers me, i hated that anyway but the easy dungeons at both max and along the way is a bit annoying. nothing challenging at all about the game atm really its about as hard as farmville


Can't disagree with any of that. Most 5-man instances you can run with 3 people - it's stupidly easy.


----------



## Cid (Jan 1, 2014)

Bingo said:


> Sounds like they've ruined it



Or perhaps just had a crisis of conscience.


----------



## Cid (Jan 1, 2014)

Nah, if I knew I could extend my life indefinitely, I'd be on a 40 person blackwing raid...


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 1, 2014)

It   just  doesn't  hit  my MMO  g-spot


after trying tones   the   main two  i  thing  about  getting back ito  are  guild wars 2	as  it's  poslished as  fuck  and   has   awesome  game mechanics  that  make   the party  system look	just  ridiculous.	 and   lord of the rings online  because   it   really  really  does  something  with  it's  lore/source material.


also  with both  the  soloing  experience  was decent.  i did  however  hit  a  level  grind  when  i left  bree  in LOTRO.   this  was   off set  by the fact  i could   race  through higher level areas  to explore   but  on a  free account  i  did  find  it  start to get grindy.	 i need to buy an expansion pack  and   get  a perma xp boost item they give  with that.


with GW2   i  just need to play more.  it  really  is  a  great mmo  with no  subscription   and  doesn't feel freemium.   (you can  buy  cash shop stuff  but i  ended up trading  alll that for in game currency  to try to level up my chef ability  due  to not being able  to mine the  right ingrediants)


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 1, 2014)

i also almost like terra


it's  a bit more  combat  oriantated.	   with a bunch of  pals   i know it  would be  more fun.


the  main reason i play it  is  as  i can play as a fox girl


a fox girl in sukumizu...


i need to get at lest  one frind into terra  so i can break out my fox girl again


----------



## Cid (Jan 1, 2014)

It was the first shippie. It was an obsession. We ground like fucking idiots, we saw the humour, we found guilds and learned... We reached a point where 40 people had to co-ordinate to an excessive degree just to have a chance at a boss. 4 hours prep work and 3-4 hours raiding. It was fucking mad and fucking brilliant... I deleted my character and chucked the discs, that's what it was like to quit. That's without even mentioning PvP.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 1, 2014)

it  wasn't  the  first


it  was  the  first	that  was  also..... well not  mainstream  but  gamer mainstream.

you defffo   had  ultima online   and  everquest  before that



i'm not  sure  how  bit UO  ever  was  but i know   many people  lost their  lives  to ever quest....  


see this....	  i'm gonna put up episodes 1 and 2   for compleatness but  really  it's  the  hartfelt  confession in episode 2  i',m  talking bout


----------



## Cid (Jan 1, 2014)

Not the first MMO entirely, of course... UO/EQ were both great. But it was something different then. Cant quite remember how mind you.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 1, 2014)

probably  a  mix  of  ease of  accesss   and   good  guilding

tones  of  skinner box  reward   quests and leveling  to  start  with  and  a solid  multiplayer system


probably   aainn	something that  was iterated upon time and time again


plus  also warcraft already  had a huuuuge  fanbase.	 i remeber  playng  humand  vs  orc  with gless  then  really  getting into  warcraft 3

i baulked at  wow  because of subscription   but  given  the existing  fanbase  plus  the  whole  element of  people   geting  more into  stuff like role play   MUDs  and  online  communities   combined  with  decent   gameplay made  for  a  epic early contender.



although mmos  are having  something of  a renasiance	wow  combined  with uO and EQ  basically defined   MMOS  like  tolkien defined  fantasy


----------



## Bingo (Jan 1, 2014)

Hey GW2 looks really good! Wonder how much the game will cost, how long has it been out?


----------



## Cid (Jan 1, 2014)

You see, these days when I'm still drinking at 3am it's because it's new years, or some other special occasion. It's not because otherwise the soul-crushing realisation that I've just spent 6 hours playing a game for 1/50 chance of getting something totally ephemeral would destroy me.


----------



## Bingo (Jan 1, 2014)

Fair play! I'm just after a bit of long-distance multiplayer dungeon bashing with a mate who lives in BG through the dark of Jan / Feb


----------



## Pingu (Jan 1, 2014)

Bingo said:


> Hey GW2 looks really good! Wonder how much the game will cost, how long has it been out?



GW1 was far far better IMO from a playability POV. i stopped playing GW2


----------



## Pingu (Jan 1, 2014)




----------



## weltweit (Jan 1, 2014)

Don't get into WOW, it is very moorish!!


----------



## Bingo (Jan 1, 2014)

Yeah I've played it before! Haha


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 1, 2014)

A mate got back into it, haven't spoken to him in months. Therein endeth the lesson.


----------

